# What give with Dadant's small cell?



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

I finally received their latest catalogue and no where in there do they have SMALL CELL CRIMPED WIRE FOUNDATION FOR MEDIUMS (6 1/2"). I called them a few weeks ago and was asured that they did indeed have the medium stuff. Any ideas, I plan to call them later today.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

They have it all on the website and my online order arrived in just a few days.


----------



## tarheit (Mar 26, 2003)

It probably just wasn't ready in time to make the cataloge. They have to have everything ready and to the printer well ahead of time.


----------



## Randy Bagrowski (Jan 29, 2002)

Ok.. The printer thing makes sense, I'll give 'em a call and order some! Thanks!


----------



## Ann (Feb 18, 2006)

I was just browsing the Dadant webpage and came upon this for medium frames. At the bottom of the page it says the product was added Monday, May 20, 2002 - so it isn't a new product for them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Way back when foundation first came out it came in different thicknesses. Heavy, medium, surplus and thin surplus. Medium, in this context, is not the depth of the comb, but rather the number of sheets to a pound. Seems like no one makes the Heavy anymore, but "medium brood" is just the thickness of the wax. If you read the dimensions at the bottom: "Size 8 1/2 x 16 3/4 inches."

But they DO have medium, you just have to call and insist until you find someone who knows about it.


----------

